# Pfälzer Wald - die besten Trails



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2008)

Wer zeigt mir Ende August für ein paar Tage die besten Trails im Pfälzer Wald? Hätte Zeit vom 28. bis 31. August, oder an einem Wochenende.


----------



## rayc (20. August 2008)

schau mal hier http://www.traum-pfa.de/mtb_mannheim.htm
oder schreibe eine PM an [email protected], er kennt sich recht gut aus.
Seine Email-Adresse steht oben auf der Webseite im Impressum.

Ansonsten ist ein Post im Pfälzer-Lokalforum sicherlich erfolgreicher 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> schau mal hier http://www.traum-pfa.de/mtb_mannheim.htm
> oder schreibe eine PM an [email protected], er kennt sich recht gut aus.
> Seine Email-Adresse steht oben auf der Webseite im Impressum.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, das ist ja schon was...danke für die Tips


----------



## trhaflhow (20. August 2008)

guggst du da

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/

super ausgeschilderte trails - nicht nur forstautbahnen.


----------



## rayc (20. August 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ...nicht nur forstautbahnen.



das heisst leider 90% Forstautobahn.
Für mich ein Grund diese Strecken zu meiden.
Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Dabei ist die Pfalz eine Region mit sehr hoher Traildichte.
Ist echt Schade was dieser sogenannte Bikepark an Strecken anbietet.

Ray


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2008)

Kann  ich nur bestätigen. Den Reinfall hatte ich vor zwei Jahren. Deshalb suche ich ja jemanden, der sich dort gut auskennt und die besten Trails zeigt...


----------



## easymtbiker (20. August 2008)

geh mal in den lokalfred, z.b. im anti- winterpokal- fred und frag da nach. wäre auch gut, wenn du genau sagst, was du fahren willst und kannst. es gibt immer genug gruppen, die dort unterwegs sind, einige eher cc-schnell, einige fr- langsam.
kannst dich auch  bei mir melden, viell hab ich in der woche zeit! 

ansonsten können wir dir bestimmt auch einige touren entlang ausgeschilderten wanderwegen beschreiben.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. August 2008)

Nächste Woche habe ich Do & Fr frei. Wenn das Wetter es erlaubt, würde ich dann den Pfälzer Wald unsicher machen. Geplant war eigentlich der Rennsteig, aber auf manche Jungs ist leider kein Verlass und somit fällt die Tour wohl ins Wasser...

Fahren tu ich alles, solange es trocken ist. Bevorzugt sind auf jeden Fall Touren mit hohem Trailanteil. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo ein paar schöne Tracks zum Download für meinen Geschmack  oder eine nette Gruppe, die im gleichen Zeitraum Gleiches vorhat, bei der man sich anschließen kann...


----------



## Optimizer (22. August 2008)

Mein Tipp für einen Tag: Der F-Weg in Rodalben. Ich sag nur 45km Trail an einem Stück. Aber dort am Besten unter der Woche, also nicht am Wochenende in Gruppen bis max. 3-4 Leuten fahren, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit den Wanderern...


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2008)

Klingt ganz gut 
Die Tour könnte man bei längerem Aufenthalt im Pfälzer Wald mit einbauen  Der Ort liegt ja genau auf der anderen Seite von Neustadt...

Technisch scheint sie ein Leckerbissen zu sein, aber bei Nässe nicht ganz ohne...

Mal eine Frage: 
Gibt es keine MTBer Hotels im Pfälzer Wald mit Programmangebot? (ausgenommen der in Elmstein...)


----------



## Kelme (22. August 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> ...
> Mal eine Frage:
> Gibt es keine MTBer Hotels im Pfälzer Wald mit Programmangebot? (ausgenommen der in Elmstein...)


Schau mal da www.bikeparkhostel.de/ .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2008)

Klasse Tip . Habe gerade mal eine Email dorthin geschickt und gefragt, ob noch was buchbar ist...


----------



## kleiner Onkel (31. August 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für einen Tag: Der F-Weg in Rodalben. Ich sag nur 45km Trail an einem Stück. Aber dort am Besten unter der Woche, also nicht am Wochenende in Gruppen bis max. 3-4 Leuten fahren, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit den Wanderern...



Optimizer,
wollte die kommende Woche vielleicht mal ein oder zwei Touren in der Gegend von Rodalben starten. Hört sich ja sehr verlockend an, der F-Weg aber auf der Wanderkarte sieht der Streckenverlauf nördlich von Rodalben ja teilweise etwas kompliziert aus. 
Ist die Beschilderung den durchgängig und gut zu erkennen und welche Fahrtrichtung würdest du empfehen.
Startpunkt wird voraussichtlich im Bereich der "Bärenhöhle" sein

Weitere Anmerkungen sind natürlich immer willkommen


----------



## Optimizer (31. August 2008)

Um die Markierung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, wenn du mal auf dem F-Weg drauf bist, wirst du dich schon nicht verfahren...
Fahrtrichtung kann ich dir keine empfehlen, weil der Weg in beiden Richtungen geil, aber komplett anders ist, also hast du schon mal zwei Touren, die du fahren kannst!
Aber eine Bitte von mir als Ortsansässigen: Am besten unter der Woche fahren oder am Wochenende nur in kleiner Gruppe... Danke!


----------



## kleiner Onkel (1. September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wegen deiner Bedenken kann ich dich beruhigen, wenn, dann fahren wir in der Woche und sind auch nur zu Zweit


----------



## tillibebek (2. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Um die Markierung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, wenn du mal auf dem F-Weg drauf bist, wirst du dich schon nicht verfahren...
> Fahrtrichtung kann ich dir keine empfehlen, weil der Weg in beiden Richtungen geil, aber komplett anders ist, also hast du schon mal zwei Touren, die du fahren kannst!
> Aber eine Bitte von mir als Ortsansässigen: Am besten unter der Woche fahren oder am Wochenende nur in kleiner Gruppe... Danke!



Wie lange braucht man für die 45km? Ist das ne Tagestour?

Komme auf FFM und überlege ob ich nicht gleich irgendwo pennen soll in der Umgebung.


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Januar 2013)

4-5h Reisezeit sind gut machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2013)

Die 45 km sind eigentlich in max. 5 Std. zu schaffen.


----------



## tillibebek (2. Januar 2013)

Würde gerne 1 Nacht irgendwo pennen, um am 1.Tag 6h unterwegs zu sein und am darauffolgenden Tag nochmal so 4-5h. Gibt es da genug Möglichkeiten?

Sagen wir mal ich fahre den gesamten Trail am 1.Tag ab und übernachte in Rodalben... was mache ich dann idealerweise am 2.Tag, um meine 5h gut zu verbringen?


----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2013)

Mach einfach am zweiten Tag die MTB-PARK-Route 1. Die geht in Rodalben ab Bahnhof los. Sind Ca. 50km/1100 hm.
Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Rodalben wäre z.B. Pfälzerhof oder das Gasthaus Bold "zum grünen Kranz"


----------



## fissenid (3. Januar 2013)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Würde gerne 1 Nacht irgendwo pennen, um am 1.Tag 6h unterwegs zu sein und am darauffolgenden Tag nochmal so 4-5h. Gibt es da genug Möglichkeiten?
> 
> Sagen wir mal ich fahre den gesamten Trail am 1.Tag ab und übernachte in Rodalben... was mache ich dann idealerweise am 2.Tag, um meine 5h gut zu verbringen?


 
HallO!

schau dir mal das Bikeparkhostel in Merzalben an!!!!!


----------



## tillibebek (3. Januar 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------

